# Calling all Broadreach pups....



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, I'm due to bring home my broadreach pup Scooby on 5 Jan from Ellie and Oscar's litter. Just wondering if anyone else is due to get a Broadreach pup? Would be great to hear from you, and maybe we can meet up in the future? Think it would be lovely for us all to exchange stories and keep in touch...


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

We've got a Broadreach pupster but not the same litter. Hope you can track some down. X


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Sally! Thanks for posting! How old is your pup? Who are her parents? Would love to see some pics if you've got any  xx


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

We got Mitzi from broadreach - she's nine months today and just gorgeous.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there, Monty was born on 17 April 2012. Mum is Mable and Dad is Hector. I really am completely rubbish at getting photos on here. I have tried but it just doesn't happen for me but I will try again!! Monty's mum is a Cockapoo and Hector was a Cocker Spaniel so he's a F1B and was quite smooth coated til he had to have a bath and has now gone a bit curly. 

Tosh - I think Mitzy might have been in the litter Anne had waiting to go before Monty's. All gorgeous pups. Xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there!

We have a Broadreach pup called Saffi - she is nearly a year old. You can read about her on my blog. 

Good luck with the new pup - such an exciting time!


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thanks so much for posting, its so nice to hear from other Broadreach pup owners out there! Turi - great to hear from you! Yes, I think I have read nearly every entry on your blog, and absolutely LOVE Saffi. She is sooo goreous. It was your blog and beautiful Saffi that pointed me in the direction of Broadreach. I hope Scooby will be half as lovely as Saffi. Scooby is going to be trained as an assistance dog for my son, Josh, who has Aspergers. So, I've been thinking of starting a blog of my own to share our experience, but haven't got a clue how to go about it! I will try and upload a picture of Josh and Scooby


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

What a lovely idea. They seem to be v clever and 'tuned in'. I hope to hear updates onhow it's going. Would love to read your blog. Xx


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw, thanks Sally! Will have to figure out how to do one first! If I figure it out, I'll let you know ;-) xxx


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, we've got a pup from Broadreach born on 17th April too. She's called Apple. Hope I attach a pic OK


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

*Hello Broadreach pups*

Hi, we've got a Broadreach pup too. She was born on 17th April too. F1b. So exciting to meet others. Apple is very sweet, cuddly and quick on the uptake but loves a deer/pheasant chase  love to see some pics. Apple is 11kg and about 15 inch at the shoulder.


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Why can't I get the photo straight?


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Lets have another go


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Total fail. I can't seem to get a straight pic.


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

I give up :-(


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Chintzy looks like you were doing the right think (click on rotate) just hadn't gone round far enough!


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

One more try. Yeah. Amaze balls I've done it!


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha ha ha Chintzy, so funny re pic!! Apple looks gorgeous - and sooo cute in that hat!! Thanks so much for taking the (lots of! ;-)) trouble to post it! Is so nice to hear from all the Broadreach poos! I know there are a few on here, and probably soon to be more! I think it would be lovely to do a 'broadreach' meet one day, if everyone is up for it!

Btw, for those who suggested it - I have started to create a blog! It is (REALLY) early days, and I don't know what I'm doing, but if anyone is interested it can be found at www.superscooby.wordpress.com.  x


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Hiya. How exciting for you Joshinjune!!! We got our Broadreach Monty at the end of August (Mum a working cocker called Biscuit, Dad a mini poodle Archie.) Anne was lovely and the puppy pack really useful. Monty is absolutely brilliant, he's nearly 6 months and mega clever (and starting to get mega fluffy!) I know everyone says it, but enjoy the puppydays! They go so quickly and I swear he can grow an inch overnight sometimes! Attached is latest pic, well done for starting a blog.

LOVE the idea of a Broadreach meet. I met a group of lovely 'poo owners at Hinchingbrooke and it was great fun.

Bex and Monty


----------

